# Sexing Angelfish...



## Lexus

Ok so before tonight I hadnt really sexed my angels. Well I got this off the net...



> *Males. If they are the same age, male angelfish are larger, skinnier in the bellies, and have redder eyes. As they get older, they develop the typical cichlid bump on their foreheads. At spawning time their breeding tube looks like the writing end of a ball point pen. Anyone can sex them at this time (at least 50% of the time).
> 
> Females. From the same litter, female angelfish will be a little smaller, definitely plumper in the belly, and have a smooth-sloping forehead. When spawning, her breeding tube looks like the other end of the writing part of the ball-point pen (the refill part). Most cichlids are readily sexable (when breeding) by the shape of their breeding tubes.
> *


* 

I still dont have a clue. They hang out together all the time, eat, sleep, ect. From what I can tell both have a curve to their head and both have what leans toward Male sexing. I've attatched pictures but dont know if anyone can tell with the quality. I got both in I believe December at about the size of a quarter, now they are almost the size of my hand. Just curious I guess. I have read numerous times that you should just buy 6 and let them pair themselves otherwise its almost impossible. Ah and I bought 2 white Angels for the 29G. Those dang angels grow on you. *


----------



## Lisachromis

I think it's a bit early to sex them by using their breeding tubes. That will be the best way to do it though. I think you may have a chance in the next 2-4 months or so. It's just a matter of time. Something in their behaviour will give away their sex. You always have a 50% chance of being right on their sex.


----------



## Stix87

im almost 75% sure that u got ur self a pair. The 1st pciture of the marbel angels looks alot like a male. Its hard to define the hump on their head if u've never seen it before. Another way to see the hump is that the hump makes its mouth looks somewhat like a beak. and if u look at the picture of ur marble angels its forehead is curved and then comes out into like a beak. The tiger angel is more slanted back str8. The hump on the marbles head is what makes it look like it has a beak.

Not saying it has a beak just trying to decribe it better.


----------

